# Bow arm shaking



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

I have been working on the proper form for a while now. I can tell when it's right, my arrows hit the x! But then then the. Ext day, I flop. For about 5 seconds my bow arm is steady then it starts shaking big time! Any pointers? Remedies?

Thanks


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Your draw length may be too long. Possibly too short, but I doubt it.
Hands, arm and shoulder muscles should be as relaxed as you can make them at full draw. Back muscles should be doing the work.
Best I can come up with. You didn't give us much to go on.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

You may check if you have the trunk + shoulders in the same plane.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with the above. Also, we all have a limit to how long we can stay at full draw and keep our shot from deteriorating. 

When it starts to go, the ONLY solution is to let down. For me, that has been extremely difficult to learn to do. It has required practice at letting down. Sometimes when I find myself wanting to dump an arrow. I will draw, aim and finish only one shot in five. On the other four, I let down.  

This is an excellent exercise even if you don't have trouble getting yourself to let down. Draw, aim and hold as long as you feel like you could finish the shot with good form. This strengthens the muscles that need it and gets you in the habit of relaxing the others.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

take a few lbs off the bow weight.................its a game of skill :juggle:


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Airport22 said:


> I have been working on the proper form for a while now. I can tell when it's right, my arrows hit the x! But then then the. Ext day, I flop. For about 5 seconds my bow arm is steady then it starts shaking big time! Any pointers? Remedies?
> 
> Thanks


your draw weight may be to high thats what happened to me and i knoked it down about 5 pounds and my arm was steady as a rock, im going to say take the poundage down about 5-10lbs and see what that does


----------

